# best regards + nice to meet you



## Setwale_Charm

Hello!
 Can somebody tell me what forms are used at the end of a Hungarian letter that would be similar to the English :Best wishes, Best regards, Cheers etc.
 Also, how does one say :nice to meet you?
  Thanks.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Nice to meet you = Nagyon örülök

My Hungarian friend always says "puszi" when she signs the letters she sends to me. It means "kisses" and it's pretty informal.
Maybe "proszit" for cheers but I'm not sure. Maybe some native may help you better. I'm just a student yet


----------



## Isabel-fr

Jó estét! (good evening)

There are differents ways to finish a letter in Hungarian. It depends if you are writing in a formal way or not. Puszi, as Ronanapoirier says, is informal. 
If you are starting your letter with Dear Sir, or Madam you can finish with
szívelyés üdvözlettel (sincerly yours,with kind regards from).

Best regards


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Big thanks go to both of you! Köszönöm!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Jó estét! (good evening)

There are differents ways to finish a letter in Hungarian. It depends if you are writing in a formal way or not. Puszi, as Ronanapoirier says, is informal. 
If you are starting your letter with Dear Sir, or Madam you can finish with
szívelyés üdvözlettel (sincerly yours,with kind regards from).

Best regards


*SORRY! I made a mistake the it should be:* szívélyes üdvözlettel 

BR


----------



## oliveever

nice to meet you(formal): "örülök hogy megismerhetem" or  "örvendek"
letter ending(formal): "Tisztelettel, your name"- best regards
                                  "Üdvözlettel, your name" yours sincerly


----------



## Zsanna

Hello and welcome to the forum, oliveever!



oliveever said:


> nice to meet you(formal): "örülök, hogy megismerhettem" or "örvendek"
> letter ending(formal): "Tisztelettel, (new line) your name"- best regards
> "Üdvözlettel, (new line) your name" or Szivélyes üdvözlettel; yours sincerly is also formal, so as above


 
Also:
nice to meet you = *örülök, hogy megismertem* 
(in general, this expression is not used very often in Hungarian)

For the letter ending (apart from the formal version) there are a lot of possibilities according to your relationship with the addressed person, your mood (you wish to express), the sort of letter you are writing (traditional, e-mail, SMS), etc.

The 2 given above are fairly _neutral_, *Szivélyes üdvözlettel* - is friendlier. (I would not say it was formal... Although you could imagine it at the end of the message from a webmaster for example, at least the shorter one.)

If you address somebody you are on closer or friendlier terms (you would "tutoie" in French, say "du" to in German, etc.) even if you are not very close, you could use *Üdv*. 

*Puszi *goes to somebody who you feel really close to you - even if he/she is just a friend. (Otherwise it is often used for members of the family.)

Best wishes could be *Minden jót*!
Cheers could be just *Szia* (informal-almost neutral) or *Viszlát* (if seeing again the person could enter the picture/ more formal than the previous but less than the "official" version - you could say it when leaving a shop...)

Greetings can be very complicated in Hungarian.


----------

